# Anyone have a good pen binder?



## thewishman (Mar 25, 2011)

I got some leather pen binders fro Woodturningz several years ago and they have worked well. Called to order more and they are no longer in stock. Has anyone found a good-looking case that can hold the larger pens and show them well.

The binders worked well - the two elastic straps held the pens in place and allowed the material to show through. I need something that is classy and functional.  Any ideas, please?


----------



## Lenny (Mar 25, 2011)

WoodnWhimsies
http://www.woodnwhimsies.com/portfolios.html


----------



## Rangertrek (Mar 26, 2011)

+1 on WNW, they have a nice selection at good prices.


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 26, 2011)

There is a guy right there in Ohio and his are made in Ohio from real leather and the prices are good.  I bought some from him at the Columbus Show..his booth was right beside mine...let me see if I can find his card.


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh yea..here we go.  Fountain Pen international..he has ebay store. He's from NY buy the leather work is all done in Ohio near Cincinatti I believe.  Heck..you met him yourself! His stuff is awesome, and his variety is too.

http://stores.ebay.com/Fountain-Pen-International?_trksid=p4340.l2563


----------



## Silverado (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi
I have purchased several from a Ebay seller  wkiffin.
Very happy with the Quality and price

Tim


----------



## bobjackson (Mar 26, 2011)

I've purchased several from Hut that are working out great.


----------



## thewishman (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for all of the sources. I'm checking them all out.


----------



## 65GTMustang (Mar 26, 2011)

I am in the market to get a couple myself - I have been considering the hard brief case style - has anyone ever use these and can give a comparison between the soft hard case?


----------



## TerryBlanchard (Mar 27, 2011)

Craftsupplies USA one to hold 24 pens #9795650001 @ 15.99


----------



## 65GTMustang (Mar 27, 2011)

CHRIS - Which binder have you decided on?  Do you like the hard case binders?


----------



## Sylvanite (Mar 27, 2011)

I have several pen binders.  They are, in the order of relative quality (best to worst):
The very nicest one is a 96 pen black leather portfolio from Fountain Pen International.  This one has metal feet and stitched leather handles.  Each pen is held in place by a single 1 inch wide piece of elastic.  The case opens up into 4 sections that hold 24 pens each, with  soft leather dividers between sections.
Next up are 24 and 48 pen zippered black leather binders that I got from Woodturningz a few years ago.  They have two elastic bands for each pen, and soft dividers to keep pens from rubbing each other.  Like the portfolio above, they are nicely padded.  These are the cases I use most, and if I could get more, I would.
A big step down are the brown leatherette cases I bought from WoodNWhimsies.  These zip up and hold pens, but that's about where the comparison ends.  They are made from imitation leather, nylon taffeta, elastic, and cardboard.  The above binders exude quality.  These do not.  I don't use them.
Another step down is the hard pen case that PSI sells.  This one has a fake snakeskin cover stretched over plywood with felt lining.  It is hinged with metal clasps and opens to flocked plastic trays with a single elastic cord to hold the pens.  It isn't very secure, and nothing prevents the pens from scratching each other.  I don't use these cases anymore either.
I hope that helps,
Eric


----------



## Lenny (Mar 27, 2011)

Eric, Thanks for the compare and contrast mini review!
Good information!


----------



## LarryDNJR (Mar 27, 2011)

workinforwood said:
			
		

> Oh yea..here we go.  Fountain Pen international..he has ebay store. He's from NY buy the leather work is all done in Ohio near Cincinatti I believe.  Heck..you met him yourself! His stuff is awesome, and his variety is too.
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/Fountain-Pen-International?_trksid=p4340.l2563



Jeff is this the guy next to you at that pen show in Dublin I met you? 

If so I +1 that guy. I bought a nice black leather binder and enjoy it


----------



## 65GTMustang (Mar 27, 2011)

*ERIC -* Can you send me a web address or link to the Fountain Pen Interenational binder?
Thanks


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 27, 2011)

LarryDNJR said:


> workinforwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes, that is the guy that was next to me. Eric..that's his link to his ebay store too, already posted in the thread. I have a 48 case from him I thinks..it's awesome.  It's nice soft real leather inside, but the cover has something hard inside it as well to give the case some outer rigidity. Some of his individual cases/pouches are dang nice too..I particularly like the orange ones and the yellow ones. It's rare, but I've seen the large pen cases in colors other than black as well, like one I saw last year was red.


----------



## Sylvanite (Mar 27, 2011)

65GTMustang said:


> Can you send me a web address or link to the Fountain Pen Interenational binder?


Jeff already posted a link to the eBay webstore.  That will probably last longer than the ones below, but for the time being, you can find the pen cases I like at:

The 96 pen portfolio can be seen at 96 pen portfolio.  This is a great case, but it can be a little overwhelming to show that many pens at one time.

I suspect that the 48 and 24 pen binders that I got from Woodturningz were actually made by Fountain Pen International, because they appear to be identical to 48 pen binder and 24 pen binder.  I might pick up a couple more 48 pen binders, now that I'm thinking of it.

FPI also sells a 12 pen version at 12 pen binder.

I hope that helps,
Eric


----------



## 65GTMustang (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## thewishman (Mar 27, 2011)

Eric, thanks! If the old Woodturningz binders are just like the Fountain Pen International, those are the ones I want. Do the 96 and 48 pen versions have the same size loops as the 24?

The WoodNWhimsies pictures wouldn't come up, so I couldn't tell what they were like - thanks for the description.


----------



## 65GTMustang (Mar 27, 2011)

I have been looking at the same binders on eBay - Based on the price (not including the shipping) The 48 pen binder is less expensive in regards to a per pen cost - It would cost $0.73 per pen.
The 96 pen folder comes out to $1.35 per pen...
I have the one 96 pen folder just like it - to open the entire folder you need about 4 feet....It's a Biggin!


----------



## thewishman (Mar 27, 2011)

It seems like the 96 version would overwhelm just about anyone. Do the big pens fit in the loops - full size Gent, Emperor...?


----------



## 65GTMustang (Mar 27, 2011)

I have been able to store any size pen along with my razor handles in the large 96 count holder - The down side would be that it does not hold the smaller / slim pens very well.  But it is a great folder - I am glad I have one but don't think I need a second one - I use it when I have to go meet with someone that wants to see a variety of pens - either looking to purchase or looking to get an idea for a custom pen.


----------



## thewishman (Mar 27, 2011)

It is so great to have a bunch of friends that know things. Thanks for the thorough discussion and the great information. Now I am ready to purchase my new binders.


----------



## chrisk (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, for the first time of my life, I found a European reseller with better prices than an US one.
Here:
http://www.theturnersworkshop.co.uk/store/view_product.php?pid=15&cat_id=50&prod_id=415
The 96 pen binder at $US 80 instead of $US129,99:

And, for the rest, here:
http://www.theturnersworkshop.co.uk/store/view_category.php?pid=15&cat_id=50

... and here:
http://www.theturnersworkshop.co.uk/store/view_category.php?pid=55&cat_id=16

Personally, last November, I purchased the TTW 48 pen binder + the 40pen Aston case. Great products and great service too!


----------



## Richard Gibson (Mar 29, 2011)

chrisk said:


> Well, for the first time of my life, I found a European reseller with better prices than an US one.
> Here:
> http://www.theturnersworkshop.co.uk/store/view_product.php?pid=15&cat_id=50&prod_id=415
> The 96 pen binder at $US 80 instead of $US129,99:
> ...


 

Seems funny that we have to order these from a foreign country when it shows that they are made in the USA


----------



## G1Pens (Mar 29, 2011)

I know PSI has a questionable reputation on this forum but....I use this 26 pen Leather case. It looks very similar to the WoodnWhimsies one but is real leather.

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKPOUCH26.html


----------



## chrisk (Mar 29, 2011)

For me it's a foreign country anyway, since I'm based in Brussels, Belgium. As for the specific binders, it's quite unusual to find such prices in Europe, about 60% cheaper...



Richard Gibson said:


> chrisk said:
> 
> 
> > Well, for the first time of my life, I found a European reseller with better prices than an US one.
> ...


----------



## thewishman (Mar 29, 2011)

Pulled the trigger on the 48 pen case. That 96 penner - whew! I'd need a sherpa to help me lug that thing around.


----------



## Dave Turner (Mar 29, 2011)

With all this discussion on cases, I pulled mine out. It's similar to the ones shown here, a Rosetta Ballistic Nylon 20 pen case with the double elastic straps. I just looked at my most recent pen and I am seeing impressions in the PR from the elastic band holding the pen. It is a snug fit, but I didn't think this was supposed to happen! A definite imprint pattern matching the stretch band only where the band was pressing against the polyester resin.

None of my other pens show any markings, including a few other PR blank ones. Must be some soft PR. Stored at room temperature which is 69 F. Finished pen 2 days ago. Just micromeshed the PR to a high gloss. Has anyone else had this happen?

Dave


----------

